# Sun 24th May UKBFF North Westl, Warrington



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Whos going to this Phil Heath is guest posing should be a good day :thumb:


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

where is this event mate exactly?

and tickets??

thanks


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Parr Hall, Warrington... well it was there last year.

I'm hoping I get a chance to go.

Great few weeks for the North West.

NABBA NW on Sunday,

UKBFF NW next week,

then the NABBA Britain a week after!


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Im hoping to go to this aswell as the NABBA this sun. Kid from my gym's competing.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Well i thought i was going to be at wembley on sun watching leeds buts thats gone t1ts up now, so hopefully will get to the show


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah i'm going as i know a couple competing in it


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

I was supposed to be going but cant make it, gutted. A couple of guys in my gym are competing I believe.


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Well i mite be goin to watch this show,plus I can see wot the inters are saying lol, I hope its a good show.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

yep im going.... hope there's a bar so i can be like JW007 :whistling:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Judah,

See you up there.

Should be a good show.


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Who you going down with pete?



PRL said:


> Judah,
> 
> See you up there.
> 
> Should be a good show.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Big JMJ said:


> Who you going down with pete?


Should be in Chester the night before out with some friends. Well thats the plan. So it's just a drive down.

If not, just me and a mate.

You coming up?


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Yeah hopefully - if the mrs will allow it:innocent:



PRL said:


> Should be in Chester the night before out with some friends. Well thats the plan. So it's just a drive down.
> 
> If not, just me and a mate.
> 
> You coming up?


----------



## martin1436114509 (Dec 9, 2005)

going to be competing in this show, going to give the classics a go.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Pete where you heading in Chester? Oddfellows isn't a bad'un if you like your poncy bars...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll be there with 2 of my athletes, one doing the Classics (Kevin Gillespie) and the other the heavyweights (Marty Fannan) both British champs a few years back.

Cant wait to see them both this monday, they are both bang on target and should rock the house come sunday week.

See you all there.

J


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

supercell said:


> I'll be there with 2 of my athletes, one doing the Classics (Kevin Gillespie) and the other the heavyweights (Marty Fannan) both British champs a few years back.
> 
> Cant wait to see them both this monday, they are both bang on target and should rock the house come sunday week.
> 
> ...


Aw man come on what ya doin to us?!? Lol

Dave


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

I'm there gna be competin in the light heavys


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i was told recently that this year ther UKBFF have said if you compete in any other fed then you will not be able to compete in the UKBFF any one heard this?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i was told recently that this year ther UKBFF have said if you compete in any other fed then you will not be able to compete in the UKBFF any one heard this?


What? At all?

All I know is the guy who is running UKBFF Scottish tomorrow knows that most people who are entering, also did the NABBA Scottish on Saturday......


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i was told recently that this year ther UKBFF have said if you compete in any other fed then you will not be able to compete in the UKBFF any one heard this?


Surely the UKBFF would not stipulate such an unreasonable ruling? :whistling:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

pob80 said:


> Whos going to this Phil Heath is guest posing should be a good day :thumb:


Make sure you ask him if he's trying to pull a "Levrone" this year. Loads of speculation, but he hasn't said anything.


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Im gonna pop down as i hav'nt benn to a show before.

What time does it all kick off?


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

The ruling on ukbff is the same as it has been the last couple of years- if you qualify for the british finals you then have to remain loyal to the ukbff and not compete at any other shows.

its fine if you compete nabba before you get your british invite


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

yep i will be there........


----------



## david_jones187 (May 20, 2009)

In looking to compete in the classics aswell martin, what u weighting in at??? should be a good day all round


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

I'll be doing the backstage shots, please join my fan page if you want to see the pics following the show...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/M-S-G-photography/71207085381


----------



## david_jones187 (May 20, 2009)

think everyone in the classics class best come with their game face if a brit champ is competing. Cant he enter another show?????....please!!! : ( lol


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Just back from this comp, really enjoyed the day and first bb comp i been to. Saw a few familiar faces of the site too.

Phil Heath was a great friendly guy and the mens over 100kg winner looked fantastic!! Also thought the junior winner was excellent..


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Good show....though slightly chaotic - some excellent physiques!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Anyone got the results to post up??


----------



## andy ball (May 24, 2009)

I was back stage today and took a number of images

You can see all the images on my facebook - Andy Ball

+ all shots now on flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ballyupnorth

+ 2x videos to music on my youtube channel:

http://www.youtube.com/user/ballyupnorth

also will be sending to Kerry Kayes CNP site

Thanks for your hospitality - thoroughly enjoyed the day.

Hope you like the work ....

Andy


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

A big well done to both Marty and Kevin.

Marty got 3rd in the u100's and Kevin came 1st in the Classics.

In all the years I have been competing and watching BBing I have only seen 2 guys win a class without one single comparison, one was Flex in the Juniors and one was Kev yesterday. The victory was that resounding as soon as he walked out it was over. Kevin is slightly more mature than the average Classic competitor but his quality and conditioning was just superb.

The Classics has just got very interesting for the UK's in October.

Marty was arond 7-10lbs too heavy for his class but still put in a good performance. In the 7 weeks we worked together I took 32lbs off him but he still wasn't where I wanted him to be. His shape, muscle size and posing was excellent but alas just wasn't hard enough. He'll be taking this year out now and we will work towards this show next year with a full 14 weeks of dieting. The top 2 were two were better conditioned and deserved their placings.

I thought the whole show was great and with 75 competitors it was right up there with Portsmouth show for quality.

I think the highlight for me was the Junior lad. Great lines, great muscle mass and good conditioning. He will be my pick for the British if he can take another 5lbs off. Probably the best genetics of any junior since Flex in 2003.

Phil Heath was looking big and healthy and I maintain that he will be the man to beat at the 'O'

Thanks to all those that came up and had a chat it was great meeting everyone. I would also like to thank Kerry for giving me 4 tickets for Marty's family it was a very kind gesture indeed.

I left Warrington at around 10.45pm last night and arrived home at 3am. It was a tiring weekend but great catching up with Paul, John and Wade at Evolution gym and a big thanks to them all for making my stay so enjoyable and thanks to Wade and Caroline for putting me up!!

Next week im off to the NABBA Finals and if its as good as this weekend then it should be a great trip.

J


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

> In all the years I have been competing and watching BBing I have only seen 2 guys win a class without one single comparison, one was Flex in the Juniors and one was Kev yesterday. The victory was that resounding as soon as he walked out it was over. Kevin is slightly more mature than the average Classic competitor but his quality and conditioning was just superb.
> 
> The Classics has just got very interesting for the UK's in October.


 Blimey, good stuff. Any one got any pics....Aussie Leigh?

The classics this year at the brits wil be amazing:bounce:


----------



## david_jones187 (May 20, 2009)

Thought the show was great some really nice ppl. I competed in the classic class was a bit miffed when i got 2 out the 3 call outs made in the class, more than the others but didnt finish in the top 3??? never mind ay maybe next time.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

The Classic Class baffled the hell out of me.

I'm sure most of the guys in there could have done a weight class. Judges must find this a damn near impossible class to judge and place.

I get the impression this class is becoming the easy way for most guys to nab a trophy


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

there were loads in it, all shapes and sizes!! it seems to have turned more like a first timers class


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

i was there yesterday who the f**k was the monster in the super heavies the guy was a beast and in awsome nick , james it was god to see you m8.well done brian conelly over 50"s, phil heath well named the gift .


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

> The Classic Class baffled the hell out of me.
> 
> I'm sure most of the guys in there could have done a weight class. Judges must find this a damn near impossible class to judge and place.
> 
> I get the impression this class is becoming the easy way for most guys to nab a trophy


I competed and won at the Hayes in the classic and got a invite to the Brits. If I'm right Kev yesterday has competed in a weight class i could be wrong. He's a big guy from what I've heard!

Harry Ogg that won the Scottish calssics competed in the Brits last year in the inter over 80's I think....aguin could be wrong.

If you've got the height then you can make the weight mate


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

chem said:


> i was there yesterday who the f**k was the monster in the super heavies the guy was a beast and in awsome nick , james it was god to see you m8.well done brian conelly over 50"s, phil heath well named the gift .


I believe his name is James Shelmadine (sp)


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> I believe his name is James Shelmadine (sp)


Tan was the junior lad tht James sed looked awesome ur boy out of ur gym? x


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Any pics?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the winner of the SH was a monster and really opens the class come october


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

XJPX said:


> Tan was the junior lad tht James sed looked awesome ur boy out of ur gym? x


No - he will be doing the Leeds qualifier!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

As I have stated many times the Classic class is a height and weight restricted class, if they meet that criteria then it is judged exactly like the other BBing class.

IMO Pete its no different to judging any other class. Its still about size, condition and symetry...and that came straight from Bill Tierneys mouth.

When you consider my guy who won. He is 5' 7-8' and could only weigh 78kgs, hardly a massive guy but gave the illusion of it because he was in great condition; something that 90% of guys seem to forget about.

All this bollox about the Classics being a softer look is just that....Bollox. Its still BBing, just height and weight restricted.

The super heavy guy was a freak, those triceps looked very suspicious. For shear size and condition he will be only one of 2 super heavies that IMO will be shredded come the UK's.

J


----------



## andy ball (May 24, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Any pics?


I was back stage today and took a number of images

You can see all the images on my facebook - Andy Ball

+ all shots now on flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ballyupnorth

+ 2x videos to music on my youtube channel:

http://www.youtube.com/user/ballyupnorth

also will be sending to Kerry Kayes CNP site

Thanks for your hospitality - thoroughly enjoyed the day.

Hope you like the work ....

Andy


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

supercell said:


> As I have stated many times the Classic class is a height and weight restricted class, if they meet that criteria then it is judged exactly like the other BBing class.
> 
> IMO Pete its no different to judging any other class. Its still about size, condition and symetry...and that came straight from Bill Tierneys mouth.
> 
> J


Maybe it's just me, but when I hear the word Classic I think just that classic lines, shape, symmetry and all round flow. Again some of these guys were not what I'd class as classic. But I guess if criteria allows.........

So the conflict or judging opinion begins.

Do you go with the more athletic European look or the slightly stocky, ripped to shreds look of some of the u70, 80s and 90s competitor that can make it into this class?


----------



## martin1436114509 (Dec 9, 2005)

I did the classics class on sunday and placed third, was really happy with placing as i was not expecting it. Met james back stage as he was preping my mate marty in the u 100kg, all i can say is what a nice guy james is and had a lot of time for everyone, and he is right in what he says, the guy he preped for the show was a hands down winner, nice shape excellent conditioning and a mature muscle look, definately a top contender for the classic title in october.


----------



## d.r.h. (May 19, 2009)

james is gary shelmerdines brother.. see ngary now and again and hes been lookin forward to this too.... cant really ask for better genetics eh!!


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

James Shelmerdine


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks spot on in regards to conditioning.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

PRL said:


> Maybe it's just me, but when I hear the word Classic I think just that classic lines, shape, symmetry and all round flow. Again some of these guys were not what I'd class as classic. But I guess if criteria allows.........
> 
> So the conflict or judging opinion begins.
> 
> Do you go with the more athletic European look or the slightly stocky, ripped to shreds look of some of the u70, 80s and 90s competitor that can make it into this class?


Yes I do agree mate the classic will always have all shapes and sizes within it. However when a real classic physique comes along they stick out like a sore thumb. Kevin opitimised what a classic physique should be; hard, muscular with a classic shape and great dramatic posing.

The problem is when somebody like that competes in that class they look out of place because the others are all tall and fairly slim but in fact that is how they all should be looking.

To be competitive in a weight class, Kevin at 5'7", would have to be 14st plus but was only just over 12st on sunday.

He will be one of the top contenders at the British IMO along with another one of my athletes, Dave, who won the S Coast show.

See you saturday

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

martin said:


> I did the classics class on sunday and placed third, was really happy with placing as i was not expecting it. Met james back stage as he was preping my mate marty in the u 100kg, all i can say is what a nice guy james is and had a lot of time for everyone, and he is right in what he says, the guy he preped for the show was a hands down winner, nice shape excellent conditioning and a mature muscle look, definately a top contender for the classic title in october.


Thanks Martin and thanks for letting us use your gloves, saved me a lot of hand washing!! :thumb:

You looked well up there mate, I had you second but then again what do I know!! :whistling: :thumbup1:

Come in slightly harder next time with sligtly better colour and you'll be bang on.

I stress more than my athletes on show day and end up tensing every single muscle with them on stage. My calves were really pumped after they had been on!!! :lol:

J


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Lets put it this way, for the classics class the ukbff rules do state that a softer look will be rewarded and it is more based around the overall shape and symmetry of the compititor.

However when we look at last years classics winner he was peeled and granite hard, so THIS is what the judges want to see and reward. IMO the ukbff officials should change the ruling to be judged with minimum bodyfat and muscular seperation etc and competitors should accept that. Hence we all then know where we stand in regards to turning up at the right weight and the right condition come show day.

I for one will be turning up rock hard and shredded come the finals, I know I got one of the best shapes in the country for classics and I am already working my balls of to acheive a little more size and condition to hit the top spot.


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good pics. Does anyone know which one the inters over 90kg is?


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Which one is Kevin the Classic winner guys?

Dave


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

right click on the pic,, go to properties,


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

the junior winner looked awesome, he will go far i recon


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

supercell said:


> Yes I do agree mate the classic will always have all shapes and sizes within it. However when a real classic physique comes along they stick out like a sore thumb. Kevin opitimised what a classic physique should be; hard, muscular with a classic shape and great dramatic posing.
> 
> The problem is when somebody like that competes in that class they look out of place because the others are all tall and fairly slim but in fact that is how they all should be looking.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate I do get your point, but I must stress I have nothing against Kevin with his win or how he looks. My issue is what the criteria is and how the judges judge.

The classic class from introduction was to allow a more Classical Athletic physique to compete. Guys not carrying a ton of rugged muscle (Think Kami said it "A Softer look"). Apart from one year, I don't think this has been adhered to.

But in all honesty, I couldn't tell (nor could the people watching the show next to me on Sunday) if that was a Classic class up on stage or a weight class. And to me their should be a visual difference or whats the point in the class. :confused1:

Maybe the word Classic needs to be dropped from the title.

Yes mate, See you in Southport.

Kami,

You and Liz coming down? Is she still competing?


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Got my photos up here:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=84346&id=71207085381&ref=mf

Please join my fanpage if you like them, and tag anyone you know!


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

just out of interest which is the junior winner??


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

PRL said:


> Sorry mate I do get your point, but I must stress I have nothing against Kevin with his win or how he looks. My issue is what the criteria is and how the judges judge.
> 
> The classic class from introduction was to allow a more Classical Athletic physique to compete. Guys not carrying a ton of rugged muscle (Think Kami said it "A Softer look"). Apart from one year, I don't think this has been adhered to.
> 
> ...


Alright Pete,

Yeah Liz is doing cardio as I type, getting her tight for the finals, will be a good day, got a lot of people to catch up, see you there big man!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Biggerdave said:


> Which one is Kevin the Classic winner guys?
> 
> Dave


Number 43 mate, 3rd photo down.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Origin said:


> Lets put it this way, for the classics class the ukbff rules do state that a softer look will be rewarded and it is more based around the overall shape and symmetry of the compititor.
> 
> However when we look at last years classics winner he was peeled and granite hard, so THIS is what the judges want to see and reward. IMO the ukbff officials should change the ruling to be judged with minimum bodyfat and muscular seperation etc and competitors should accept that. Hence we all then know where we stand in regards to turning up at the right weight and the right condition come show day.
> 
> I for one will be turning up rock hard and shredded come the finals, I know I got one of the best shapes in the country for classics and I am already working my balls of to acheive a little more size and condition to hit the top spot.


Agree with all the above.

best of luck with your prep, should be a cracking final.

See you next weekend

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

PRL said:


> Sorry mate I do get your point, but I must stress I have nothing against Kevin with his win or how he looks. My issue is what the criteria is and how the judges judge.
> 
> The classic class from introduction was to allow a more Classical Athletic physique to compete. Guys not carrying a ton of rugged muscle (Think Kami said it "A Softer look"). Apart from one year, I don't think this has been adhered to.
> 
> ...


Agree with most of your points Pete.

If it is just about having a classic looking physique then there would only be about 1 or 2 competitors in each Classic class at each show.

We would then have a situation like figure in NABBA where the girls dont know where the line is between toned and trained and all are paraded in front of the judges before knowing what class they are in.

The only workable criteria can be the height and weight restriction/limit so its then down to the judges to reward a more classic look out of all the shapes and sizes and levels of conditioning that are up there.

J


----------



## djf (Dec 3, 2006)

Got over 30 photos from the main stage are here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157618834284560/


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Has anyone got the results?


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

wheres the pic of the juniors winner?


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

fck me tht no43 junior looks very mature lol. how old do the juniors go upto? 21 or older...


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Need-valid-info said:


> fck me tht no43 junior looks very mature lol. how old do the juniors go upto? 21 or older...


Lol 43 is the classic winner mate :lol:


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

ooops. well who is the junior?


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

is it the guy who looks a little like brian o driscoll?


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Need-valid-info said:


> is it the guy who looks a little like brian o driscoll?


Not sure mate, apparently if you right click and go preferences it gives you the file name. I have not doe this as my mouse does not have right button and i am computer illiterate

Dave


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Sussed it mate, 6th one down.... Bloody huge!

Dave


----------



## Cowsfortea (Mar 11, 2008)

VIDEO ERIC said:


>


 Hi mate, i'm the intermediate heavy weight winner and was wondering if you had any more pics or knew where I could get a vid of show from etc etc


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks m8 @biggerdave, ye i knew it was tht guy guessin so anyway very impressive. Juniors are 21 or younger???????


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

rightyho said:


> James Shelmerdine


this guy is huge and shredded but does anyone else get the impression from his routine he could not be bothered??


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> this guy is huge and shredded but does anyone else get the impression from his routine he could not be bothered??


Paul, i watched it yesterday and that was exactly what i thought...it barely looked like he was flexing in the poses, as if just practicing the movements:tongue:...........

But he looks awesome though, so who am i to say:cool:


----------



## maikazz (May 27, 2009)

supercell said:


> I thought the whole show was great and with 75 competitors it was right up there with Portsmouth show for quality.
> 
> I think the highlight for me was the Junior lad. Great lines, great muscle mass and good conditioning. He will be my pick for the British if he can take another 5lbs off. Probably the best genetics of any junior since Flex in 2003.
> 
> J


Thank you James for your opinion, I was really surprised getting so much possitive feedback and support down there in Warrington, as it was my first show I ever did in the UK. Thank you all who supported me.

Mike Motanov.


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

for order forms send an email to [email protected]


----------

